# Critic my 1 gallon Nano cube



## ancientpimp (Jun 2, 2004)

Hello all,
Nice to see lots of great aquascapers here(been lurking fr a while) so i'd like to post my cube and read your opinions and critics on how i could have improved on it. Also i removed the fishes cuz they get too nervous everytime i change the water so here goes


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Guess no one else wants to take a bite on this one, so I'll give it a shot:

I feel that this layout, although a great accomplishment for such a small tank, is really unoriginal. The plant placement, the plant choice, even the fish reminded me of the 3L aquascape in Nature Aquarium World Book II. 

Doing a side by side comparison, I feel that your tank would be greatly improved if it had a midground. In the book version, Amano used Riccia fluitans and Hemianthus micranthemoides in the midground plantings. Riccia spec Dwarf could replace the Riccia fluitans for a better effect in such a small tank. I would also consider using Anubias 'Petit' and small crypts (C. x willisii) to provide some interesting contrast in texture and color. 

I would seriously consider adding some hardscaping (small rocks, very thin driftwood branches) to try and break this scape away from Amano's original layout. 

The color accents need to be more carefully pruned in this shot. I would replace the overly large R. macrandra with a smaller, daintier red plant like Rotala macrandra var. narrow leaf or Ludwigia arcuata.

The foreground needs some time to mature --and I feel it is taking up precious midground space.

Plant health needs to be addressed --those stunting or weak looking stems are really detracting from the overall presentation. If you fix this problem and work on the midground, I feel that this layout will be improved quite a bit.

Consider adding some cherry red shrimp to replace the neon tetras. 
Bee shrimp would be nice, also.

Hope this helps... hopefully others will chime in,

Carlos


----------



## ancientpimp (Jun 2, 2004)

Carlos
agree with u on most things and i will redo this tank for a low light set-up next time(definitely need metal halide to keep reds happy and yet it would look gargantuan for such a small tank he he  i wonder what Amano used)...the anubias petite still looks big in such a small tank (maybe one is ok) i would say java fern narrow is what i'm looking for...and yes u read my mind on putting cherry shrimp on the next set up....Glad u replied, I was starting to get worried after 58 views and no reply and hopefully others will chime in

BTW i changed the attachment (i think its much better)

regards,
Eleazar


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

I like it. It looks like my old ADA Cube Garden. Where did you get the tank?


----------



## ancientpimp (Jun 2, 2004)

Art_Giacosa said:


> I like it. It looks like my old ADA Cube Garden. Where did you get the tank?


Art
Glad u like it, thanks. It's actually a vase from Zellers around Can$18.00+tax but good luck finding thin ones like this cuz most are thick and curved which distorts the image especially the 5 gallon sizes which wouldve been perfect  
regards
Eleazar


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Any updates on this? Great looking tank. Simply beautiful.


----------

